# Sin Types in Roman Catholicism



## Reformed Fox (Dec 5, 2015)

Recently I was browsing through some information on the Council of Trent and I ended up on a discussion of sin within the Roman Catholic Church, namely the different classifications which include venial, mortal, and eternal. It occurred to me that the distinction of eternal sin (namely blasphemy against the Holy Spirit) might have a Biblical basis, though I am not really certain, especially since the Roman Catholic approach to this issue specifically, and sin more broadly, is not something that I am very familiar with.

Does anyone know if any Protestants, or even better Reformed thinkers discussed the Roman Catholic notion of sin (particularly its classes) under the Roman Catholic paradigm?

(That may have been a bit hard to parse out. Thanks and apologies in advance.)


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 6, 2015)

Turretin, Hodge, Dabney.

And as always, Richard Muller does a fantastic job in his _Dictionary of Latin and Greek Theological Terms._


----------

